# A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Makes Steven Raichlen's BARBECUER'S GIFT GUIDE 2012



## tjohnson (Dec 17, 2012)

So, just found out my A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER made #4 on Steven Raichlen's BARBECUER'S GIFT GUIDE 2012

Lots of irons in the fire, so keep your eyes and ears open!!!

"Big Things" planned for A-MAZE-N Products in 2013!!!

Todd
 

4.A-MAZ-N PELLET SMOKER

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Todd Johnson, founder of A-MAZ-N Products, LLC, was searching for an efficient but inexpensive way to smoke meats, fish, nuts, and cheeses. His solution? A device that can turn almost any lidded grill into a hot or cold smoker. The A-MAZ-N Pellet Smoker runs on sawdust or sawdust pellets; one pound can provide up to 11 hours of smoke. It can even be used with a conventional smoker or pellet smoker when more smoke flavor is wanted.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/
amazenproducts.com


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!

Very much desirved......... Looking forward to seeing more success coming your way.


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations Todd. Any award for your AMNPS is well deserved. Though I have only owned mine a short time, I use it often and it works amazing (pun intended).  I am looking forward to whatever you come up with in the future. Good luck to you and your company in the upcoming year.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 17, 2012)

Congradulations Todd! Getting a nod from someone like Steve Raichlen is a good thing for sure!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see what's coming!!!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats Sir Todd! I am really pleased with my AMNPS. Glad you got some nice recognition


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 17, 2012)

Good deal Todd..  just don't forget us, and where it all began when you become rich and famous......   I vowed to become rich and famous by the time I turn 55...  looks like I'm gonna have to go down to the court house and have my name officially changed to "Rich N. Famous" here shortly...  looks like that's the only way I'm gonna fulfill my dream...  LOL


:superjob:


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats Todd!!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 17, 2012)

Very cool!!!!!!



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW! Now you hit the Big Time...Hope you don't forget us little guys...Congrats...JJ


----------



## beernuts (Dec 17, 2012)

Congratulations Todd.  Great products deserve the recognition.  Yours certainly qualifies as that!


----------



## venture (Dec 17, 2012)

A-MAZE-N products from an A-MAZE-N guy!

Todd, you are very deserving of all the kudos you get.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thats awesome Todd. Can't wait to see what comes from you next year.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 17, 2012)

:first:


----------



## dward51 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great recognition for a great product (and guy)!!!  Congratulations

Just remember all of us back at SMF when you are raking in the dough and buy that private island for your new office headquarters (now that would be one heck of a SMF gathering!!!!)













caribbean-beach-perfect.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 18, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2012)

*                Great News*.....  

 Don't let 'em buy you out....  (unless it's 6 figures) .....


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 18, 2012)

This is fabulous Todd!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Good products deserve top notch recognition.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 18, 2012)

I love to see when someones hard work is acknowledged. And you my friend have gone above and beyond even that.Congratulations!!! You deserve it.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 18, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## seenred (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats, Todd!  The recognition is well-deserved.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

I got my start on SMF, and there's no way, I'll forget my roots!

"Rich and Famous"

How About "Poor and Infamous"?

THX!

Todd


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2012)

Great job Todd love your items hope all goes well for you.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 18, 2012)

WTG

Todd


----------

